# Sanguino Orange & Patchouli



## Lynnz (May 25, 2013)

I think this is my very favourite scent at the moment Mmmmmlicious

In the mold




upload by Lyn4078, on Flickr

Cut up




upload by Lyn4078, on Flickr


----------



## kazmi (May 25, 2013)

I'm sure the scent is great but your soap is awesome!!!!!


----------



## CaraCara (May 25, 2013)

Holy geez, they're nice! It's creations like that that got me interested in making soap in the first place. I love the colours and how vibrant they are.


----------



## pjfan74 (May 25, 2013)

That's beautiful!!


----------



## AngelMomma (May 25, 2013)

Lynn I went and looked over some of your soap pics on your fb page.  All are so gorgeous just like this one!!!  Fantastic work!


----------



## Lynnz (May 25, 2013)

Thanks girls, soaping is my everything I thrive on awaiting the cut of a new log :0)


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful, I love the colors!


----------



## three_little_fishes (May 27, 2013)

What gorgeous, vibrant colors!!


----------



## craftgirl08 (May 27, 2013)

OMG!! That is BEAUTIFUL SOAP!! I'm JEALOUS!!   Lynn, how do you keep the ash off the tops like that?  You are very talented!!


----------



## lsg (May 28, 2013)

Beautiful soap!


----------



## MegMatt927 (May 28, 2013)

You have such amazing talent! I bet it smells just as good as it looks


----------



## SueSoap (May 28, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## cerelife (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful soap!! Is the scent from Scent Works? LOVE that one!


----------



## chicklet (May 30, 2013)

Awesome color combo - gorgeous soap!


----------



## Candybee (May 30, 2013)

Such beautiful colors! looks like you have little pearls on the tops?


----------



## Lynnz (May 30, 2013)

Candybee the little pearls on top are sugar pearls you can put them on when you make your soap or if you gel just gently add them when you unmold :0)


----------



## creativelycc (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Macv3 (Jun 2, 2013)

I wish I could smell that. It sounds delicious.


----------



## kazmi (Jun 2, 2013)

Lynn, this is off topic but can I ask what mold did you use?  I love everything about your soap.  Colors, scent, tops, even the shape (which why I want to know what mold you use).


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 2, 2013)

Kazmi this mold came to me from the UK!!!!! Postage was good check out this online mold shop and bonus should you order there they sell the most gorgeous Hot Pink Mica as well 
http://www.themouldsshop.co.uk/


----------



## kazmi (Jun 2, 2013)

^^thanks!


----------

